# Updating router firmware



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a wireless Trendnet TEW 639GB router and have been getting random disconnects. Checked what firmware version I have and it's 2.0.2.0 from 8/10/12. Checked on Trendnet website for firmware updates and found version 3.1.6.0 from 11/19/13. Is there any danger in my running the update? Don't want to lose my internet connection all together!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

There is always a risk of a bad load. Make sure the pc and router are connected to a ups when doing so. If you take a power hit/outage during the load you will have a boat anchor with no recovery.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks. Does that mean if it kicks me off the internet during the load it's history? I do have wired connection with a UPS.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are not on the internet during a firmware install. You are only logged into the routers web page which is before the internet.

Yes if disconnected during the file upload it can have bad consequences but its something everyone risks.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks again. I think I'll go ahead and try it.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

Downloaded ok but got error on installation. Said to restart and try again. Did it twice with same result and also dropped internet connection each time. Guess I won't install after all.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

By internet connection I assume you mean the internet and not just the local access to the routers web page.

Almost sounds like you have the wrong file for your system. You have a link you can give us so we can check?


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

TRENDnet | Support | |
This is the update I tried to install. And yes, I meant internet.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Router has to reboot after the update so losing internet during that process is normal.


----------



## jerry.paul1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi,

When you upgrade firmware there are no chances of data loss.....but if during installing or upgrading firmware, you shut down or switch off power supply then you will loose all your data. Make sure when upgrading firmware you do not turn off power supply.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

It had the error in updating and lost connection to internet so didn't update.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

link just goes to the tplink home page.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry. I'll try again. Hope I did it right this time.
TRENDnet | Support | TEW-639GR | N300 Wireless Gigabit Router


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

By the way, I misread model number. It is Trendnet TEW 639GR. I just tried it again and got this message, same as other tries.
Error Firmware File

Please reboot first and try again!

Doing that and still get same message.


----------



## ljettinger (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're getting the "must reboot first" error when you try to load the firmware, it most likely means you downloaded the firmware for the wrong hardware version of the router... This isn't so much you're fault as it is Trendnet's for having such a crappy way of doing their Support site search :4-dontkno ...

As far as the firmware goes for the Trendnet TEW639GR there are 3 hardware versions... Just look on the sticker on the bottom and you're see which one you have... I'll put links to the 3 different pages below, but just for prosperity sake, I'll also attach the most up to date versions there are in case they go away, plus I seriously doubt they'll do any more updates to them given they are all discontinued now, but just in case check the site to see...

1. Click here for the TEW639GR HW V1.0R Support Page 
Date of last release as of 3/22/16 was 12/17/2012

2. Click here for the TEW639GR HW V2.0R Support Page  
Date of last release as of 3/22/16 was 12/26/2012

3. Click here for the TEW639GR HW V3.0R Support Page 
Date of last release as of 3/22/16 was 6/3/2015

Try that and I think you'll be just fine... Good luck... :thumb:
peace out


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks so much, appreciate your help!


----------

